

WhyDay: Create a project with random gems and try to do something with it - jwarzech
https://github.com/markmcspadden/ruby_chopped

======
jwarzech
This project is just too cool and looks like a great way to get exposed to
different libraries. Also sounds like a great idea for a competition website.

